# 6-Month Review of Omega Aqua Terra Calibre 8500



## Radharc

*Watch Description:* Seamaster Aqua Terra Chronometer, Steel on Steel, 41.5mm
*Ref. No.:* 231.10.42.21.06.001
*Purchase:* November 2010, new from an Authorized Dealer

*






*

*Technical Features/Operation*

The AT8500 is a three-handed automatic mechanical watch featuring a date complication, with the date window at 3 'clock. It is water resistant to 150 meters (500 feet), has a screw-down crown, and is a certified chronometer bearing a COSC certification. Fairly straightforward in that regard, but there are two items worth noting.

First, the watch has a fairly hefty power reserve of 60 hours. My watch has spent Friday night until Monday morning in the watch case on a couple of occasions without stopping, which indicates that: (i) the 60-hour number is a "real" number; and (ii) the rotor efficiently winds the watch, given that the watch must have been close to a full wind when it was put in the case.

Second, the AT8500 has an independently adjustable hour hand - i.e., the hour hand can "jump" forwards and backwards in increments of one hour without stopping the seconds hand. This feature, typically associated with "true" GMT watches like the Omega GMT and the Rolex GMT-Master, makes traveling across time zones an absolute breeze. Note that, as is the case with the aforementioned GMT watches, the date is advanced or retreated not by a typical quickset feature but rather by moving the hour hand forward or backward. In other words, if it is 9:00 AM on the first but the watch reads the 31st due to a prior short month, you advance the date by moving the hour hand (only) forward 24 hours. Since you are only moving the hour hand in 1 hour jumps - you are not advancing the minute hand all the way around the dial to advance the hours - this process is quite quick. Even on March 1, it takes less than a minute to accomplish, and the timekeeping is not affected since the watch is still running. I have seen some comments from folks to the effect that they would rather have the traditional quickset date feature, but personally I travel enough that the independent hour hand is a godsend. It's also an interesting little quirk that gives the watch some character.

Otherwise, the watch's operation is what you would expect from a three-hand watch with screw-down crown. If the crown is unscrewed but in the position closest to the case (Position 1) you can wind the watch manually. Pulling the crown out one step (Position 2) allows you to independently adjust the hour hand forwards or backward (per the above paragraph). Pulling the crown out a second step (Position 3) stops the second hand and allows you to adjust the minutes. In all cases, I find the watch easy to unscrew, east to adjust, and easy to screw in (and the threading allows a sufficient number of turns to impart a feeling of security). When manipulating the movement (via Positions 2 or 3) the operation is smooth and neither too loose nor too tight, and there is no "wobble" in the hands when manipulating the hours or minutes.

Timekeeping has been exceptional - the watch consistently loses about a second a day, pretty much regardless of wear patterns. Left in the watch case for two days? It loses a second a day. Worn to work for five days (I also wear the watch when I sleep)? It loses a second a day. Banging around the house over a weekend? Yup, loses a second a day. Basically, what I do is set it a minute fast when I set the date after a short month. By the time the next short month rolls past and the date needs to be adjusted again it is about right on time. At that point I can set it ahead again while adjusting the date, or just let it be and by the time the next short month finishes up it will only be a minute slow. Needless to say, I am impressed by both the timekeeping and the apparent stability. Given that stability, I expect a minor regulation could get it running nearly spot on - but I don't like having a watch case opened unless absolutely necessary and, frankly, given current performance it's really not worth it. (More on regulating, below.)

*






*

*






*

*Case/Dial/Crystal*

Currently, Omega sells the Aqua Terra in both a 41.5mm version a 38.5mm version, and both sizes are available in either gray or opaline silver. Mine is the 41.5mm size in gray.

The dial on the AT8500 features three-dimensional vertical ribbing which Omega calls a "teak" (formerly referred to as "teck") pattern. In Omega marketing speak the pattern is meant to evoke the deck paneling on boats, which actually is a fair description of the effect. The Omega symbol and brand name are both applied, and each hour position - except 3 o'clock - is marked with a faceted wedge/dart-shaped index. As referenced above, at 3 o'clock there is a date window with a border done in a similar style to the indexes. The hour and minute hands are also faceted and the minute hand is topped with an arrow. The outside border of the face is not ribbed, is lower than the plane of the main watch face, and is marked with arabic numerals for every fifth minute, with hash marks in-between (i.e., 05 | | | | 10, etc.). Each hand is proportionately shorter than the others, such that the second hand overlaps with the outer hash marks, the minute hand overlaps with the hour indexes, and the hour hand is just shy of the hour indexes.

























All three hands and the hour indexes are made of white gold. I have never seen confirmation regarding the material used for the date window border, but visually it looks the same as the hour indexes and I suspect that it is also made of white gold.

Putting all this together results in very intriguing watch, visually. Depending on lighting conditions the watchface may appear as anything from a very dark gray to a fairly light gray, and the ribbing may appear quite pronounced or disppear almost entirely. In addition, the facted hour indexes, date window, and hour/minute hands all reflect and distribute light in interesting ways, giving the watch a very lively, interesting, appearance.

The AT8500 is also very legible - and this is coming from someone who owns a Sinn 856, a gold standard for legibility which can be read from several feet away in dense fog. The hands on the AT8500 can all be easily discerned from one another, and the white gold hands contrast very nicely with the gray background and vertical ribbing. Each hand and each hour index is lumed, with Superluminova which glows a blueish-green. Although there is not a lot of lume compared to many dive watches or pilot's watches, the lume will last all night and is functional. That said, in this respect the AT8500 leans much more heavily towards the dress end of the dress/sport spectrum.

I should also note that the AT8500 has anti-reflective coating on the inside and outside of the crystal. I have seen some robust discussions on WUS regarding whether this is a benefit or a drawback, but personally I love it. It maximizes the legibility of the watch, virtually eliminates glare, and has - so far at least - been sturdy enough to take a few knocks without scratching.

*Movement*

The AT8500 is powered by Omega's inhouse Calibre 8500. [Note: It was designed by Omega, with input from affiliate Swatch companies ETA and Piguet, is unique to Omega, and is manufactured by ETA with the idea that manufacture will transition to Omega at some point. That is in-house for my purposes.] The Calibre 8500 debuted in the Hour Vision in 2007, and started appearing in the second generation Aqua Terras in 2009. During that time reports of problems have been few and far between - by which I mean, they have been virtually non-existent. In terms of aesthetics, the display back allows one to enjoy the "Geneva waves in arabesque" which decorate the oscillating mass and visible bridges.








_Picture Courtesy of WUS Member v76 _

Just a gorgeous movement, far more innovative and attractive than one has any right to expect in this price range, to be honest.

As a more technical matter, the Calibre 8500's main claim to fame is that it is the first movement in the world that was designed and built from the ground up to be a mass-produced co-axial escapement. [Note: Omega's previous co-axial calibre, the 2500x, was a (heavily) modified ETA 2892-A2.] It features twin barrels mounted in series, automatic winding in both directions, a free sprung balance ("FSB"), and 39 jewels. The Calibre 8500 is 5.5 mm in height and 29.0mm in width, and vibrates at a somewhat atypical 25,200bph (7bps). The FSB is regulated by adjusting four micro-timing screws located inside the balance rim, which can be down without disassembling the movement.

Now, this is a review of the AT8500, not the co-axial escapement, but since I am posting this in the main review forum I thought it prudent to spill some ink on the perceived benefits of the co-axial. In the traditional lever escapement, energy is transmitted to the balance through contact between the pallet jewels and the escape wheel, and this contact is accomplished through a sliding friction. THis sliding friction accentuates the need for lubrication and is a relative inefficient way of imparting energy. The Daniels co-axial escapement uses an escape wheel with an escape pinion mounted above it co-axially (i.e., sharing an axial). This allows the co-axial escaptement to replace the sliding friction with radial friction, thereby materially reducing the friction that occurs, reducing the need for lubrication in the escapement, and using a far more efficient method of transmitting energy. This approach also means that the pallet and the escape wheel/pinion are in contact for a shorter period of time, resulting in less disturbance to the balance wheel's vibration. All of this together results in an escapement that is more stable, requires less lubrication and maintenance, and should maintain stability for longer periods of time. The 25,200bph is a function of the fact that Daniels believes that the co-axial functions optimally at a lower beat rate than the lever. Much ink has been spilled on this point, but I would summarize it as follows: it appears quite obvious that comparing a 25,200bph co-axial and a 28,800bph lever is comparing apples and oranges, the beat rate is far from the be all and end all and the fact that a 28,800bph lever might be more stable than a 25,200ph lever does not mean that a 28,800bph lever is more stable than a 25,200ph co-axial, and nor does it mean that a 28,800bph co-axial is more stable than a 25,200ph co-axial.

Another viewpoint is that the co-axial escapement is a marketing gimmick, and something that Omega simply uses to distinguish itself from the competitors. Personally, I do not regard this as an either/or proposition - it is entirely possible that the co-axial escapement is simultaneously an horological innovation and a splendidly clever piece of marketing. For those who are interested in the gory details of this debate, I have referenced some threads and other resources below.

There is also the aesthetic issue, as beat rate affects the smoothness of the second hand sweep, and there are those who say that the 25,200bph results in a jerky second hand. This is a matter of personal opinion, and I will simply say that a smooth second hand is very important to me, and the AT8500 is plenty smooth as far as I am concerned.

The bottom line, for me at least, is that the Calibre 8500 is the first of its kind, horologically interesting and innovative, and gorgeous to look at. I am not sure what more I would ask for in a movement.

*Bracelet*

The stainless steel bracelet has solid end links and screwed-in links (I believe that each link actually has two screws, one on each side, with a pin in the middle). The bracelet is brushed on the top and polished on the sides (which maintains the theme of the case), and has a double fold-over clasp with two buttons and a nicely engraved Omega logo. I like this style clasp because, when closed, it blends in nicely and almost looks like just a contiguous bracelet. It does not rattle, and is not a hair-puller. It is also secure, and I have not had any instances where bending my wrist engages the buttons.

















Durability has been good so far. In 6+ months of nearly continuous wear (it's had a few weekends off) it has only picked up a few scratches, all of them - I believe - from the glass edge of my kitchen table. They could probably be fixed with a scotch bright pad, but they don't really bother me and I have left them as character marks.

*Overall Impressions*

The AT8500 is my first Omega. I actually stumbled across it while looking primarily at IWCs, but when the salesmen showed it to me it immediately jumped out at both me and my wife. The heart wants what the hear wants, so after researching it quite a bit I came back and picked it up, and have not looked back since. It is, for me, pretty much the perfect watch - beautiful to look at, a good timekeeper, and horologically interesting to boot. It is also amazingly versatile, in that it looks good in a suit, with jeans, or anywhere in-between. The MSRP when I bought it was $4,850, and I understand it is now $5,100. Frankly, I think it is a bargain at $5,100, and the fact that you can get a fairly healthy discount at most ADs - thought not at Omega boutiques - makes it that much more of a steal. I highly recommend it.









*






*

*Sources*

Omega Technical Guide TG-19-C-051-E (05 April 2007)
Aqua Terra Teak Concept, Omega Press Release (12 January 2009)
Desmond Guilfoyle, The Omega 8500 Series of Calibres (2009)
Alexander Linz, Omega's Alpha Dog, Watchtime (October 2007), at p. 143

*Additional Reading*

Is the AT8500 a Dress Watch or a Sports Watch?
Omega's Explanation of How the Co-Axial Escapement Works 
Robust Discussion of the Merits of the Co-Axial Escapement (focusing on the Calibre 2500x)
Side-by-Side Pictures of a 38.5 Silver and A 41.5 Gray
The Aqua Terra and Railmaster Photo Thread


----------



## kmangino47

Outstanding review, and awsome watch. I came very close to getting the whiteface 38.5mm around Christmas last year. It's still on my radar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Fjeld

Thanks for writing and sharing such an impressive review! I really enjoyed reading it. By the way, I had the chance to have a look at this watch recently and had a sudden feeling I had to have this watch at some point  It's easy to understand that you are pleased with it.


----------



## 4counters

Very good review, thank-you!


----------



## aequalis

Thanks for such a detailed review. 
For me the Aqua Terra is sometimes on and sometimes off my radar. I am still looking for a Speedy, but I am really not sure if the Aqua Terra is the better choice, but I will see.
But the watch itself is great therefore enjoy your Aqua Terra as much as you can.


----------



## v76

Very nice detailed review, and I like the fact that you used my movement photo ;-)

I agree with pretty much everything you've said, the AT8500 is a fantastic watch and very good value, to boot!


----------



## luki2323

Outstanding review, and nice watch.it's on my list-must have


----------



## Zidane

Bravo! One of the better reviews that I've read. Excellent work.


----------



## lexus

Excellent review and superb watch. Thank you for posting and continue enjoying your watch. :-!


----------



## areaclon

This is certainly one of the great


----------



## JPfeuffer

Truly pictures cannot do this watch justice as I seen it twice in person and tried on both color dials and sizes. The larger personally suites me better at 41.5mm. Even though its the larger format its still in no way can be labeled as a large trendy watch and being over 6 foot and 230 pounds this def suites me best. People call them gray and silver dials but I think a lot of people would have difficulty telling you exactly what color it is depending on the lighting source and if your inside or outside. Both change color tones in different lighting and both are beautiful in their own way. Since I had a black dial Explorer 2 might change it up this time and go with the silver. The AT 8500 keeps appearing to be the perfect watch for what I am looking for IMO. It has all the features that I"m looking for in a watch at this price range. In house innovative movement w co axial, screw down crown w 150m resistance just enough to not be afraid to get it a little wet in shallow dives and swimming and a beautiful display back that you can sit back when relaxing take the watch off and just get lost in the movement. In fact, in this price range, its not too easy to find something that offers all these things. It seems like the perfect replacement/alternative for my Explorer 2. I never used the additional 24h hand and to me a beautiful display back is a good trade off. I know everyone has their opinions of display backs vs solid steel and I respect both oppositions but IMO in a higher price range watch if it doesn't have a nicely finished movement with a display back, its almost a deal killer to me. For me, ( I really hate to use car analogies when talking about watches but I feel this one suites my point) its like owning a high end sports car and not being able to pop the hood every now and then and admiring the engineering that went inside the car. If I'm going for a professional diver's watch with 100s of meters of water resistance then that is my only exception and understanding to not desiring a display back. Anyway, sorry to be rambling on here, hopefully I will be joining the AT club soon!


----------



## aardvarkbark

This is very well written. For those still researching the watch, Radharc also started a thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/watchtime-mag-at8500-article-524435-post3836618.html) regarding the April 2011 WatchTime review of it which praised the movement, yet dinged it's legibility claiming that the minute hand is 'too short' and that the date window casts shadows. Puzzling.


----------



## Renton

Very nice review, thanks for putting in the effort


----------



## iam7head

JPfeuffer said:


> Truly pictures cannot do this watch justice as I seen it twice in person and tried on both color dials and sizes. The larger personally suites me better at 41.5mm. Even though its the larger format its still in no way can be labeled as a large trendy watch and being over 6 foot and 230 pounds this def suites me best. People call them gray and silver dials but I think a lot of people would have difficulty telling you exactly what color it is depending on the lighting source and if your inside or outside. Both change color tones in different lighting and both are beautiful in their own way. Since I had a black dial Explorer 2 might change it up this time and go with the silver. The AT 8500 keeps appearing to be the perfect watch for what I am looking for IMO. It has all the features that I"m looking for in a watch at this price range. In house innovative movement w co axial, screw down crown w 150m resistance just enough to not be afraid to get it a little wet in shallow dives and swimming and a beautiful display back that you can sit back when relaxing take the watch off and just get lost in the movement. In fact, in this price range, its not too easy to find something that offers all these things. It seems like the perfect replacement/alternative for my Explorer 2. I never used the additional 24h hand and to me a beautiful display back is a good trade off. I know everyone has their opinions of display backs vs solid steel and I respect both oppositions but IMO in a higher price range watch if it doesn't have a nicely finished movement with a display back, its almost a deal killer to me. For me, ( I really hate to use car analogies when talking about watches but I feel this one suites my point) its like owning a high end sports car and not being able to pop the hood every now and then and admiring the engineering that went inside the car. If I'm going for a professional diver's watch with 100s of meters of water resistance then that is my only exception and understanding to not desiring a display back. Anyway, sorry to be rambling on here, hopefully I will be joining the AT club soon!


Display back with nice mov't inside is always a cool to look at but there's many higher end watch that have a solid caseback that would still turn my head. Many of IWC's professional watch have a iron inner casing and a iron back cover for anti-magnetic resistance(thus the lack of see thru caseback). I wouldn't dismiss those specialized time piece solely for the lack of see thru caseback.

To the OP: wonderful review on the AT, I handled couple of them quite a few time and I prefer the smaller size with silver dial. The big size is all the way up there with sport watch as far as wrist present goes, to my honest opinion a tad too big for myself.(girly wrist club member here T__T)

The pinstripe dial is my favorite features, it sure does gives DJ a run for the money in term or feature and finish goes. I said that with all due respect since I am a long time DJ/Prince fan here. I just wish the crown is a tad smaller, it looks a big large for a crown protector-less case.


----------



## shocken2

Excellent review! Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## CDavis7M

A little late but this is a great review. Thanks for all the details. I am looking into getting an AT8500 and this was helpful


----------



## Packleader

I had trouble reading the review. I kept getting distracted by the pictures....

Congratulations on a magnificent watch!

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## vadimdon

Does someone know how much this watch weights on bracelet strap on 41.5 mm? I didn't find any answers about this matter. Thank you guys


----------



## CDavis7M

I'm not sure if I'm doing it wrong, but I don't believe that you can manually wind the AT8500 in position 1. When mine is dead and I unscrew the crown and wind, the seconds hand does not begin to move. I have an older Seamaster Automatic bumper that can be wound manually, so I am familiar with doing it on that watch.

This is just fyi. Manually winding is fun but not really necessary at all.


----------



## Radharc

CDavis7M said:


> I'm not sure if I'm doing it wrong, but I don't believe that you can manually wind the AT8500 in position 1. When mine is dead and I unscrew the crown and wind, the seconds hand does not begin to move.


You can definitely wind the watch manually when the crown is in position 1 (as that term is defined in my review). The manual provides instructions, and I have done so on the couple of occasions that it has wound down.

Thanks to everyone who has viewed/commented on this post. By way of update, the watch is approaching 18 months of ownership, and has been on the wrist about 90% of that time. No problems at all, and the timekeeping remains a consistent -1/day.

Also, vadimdon's question about weight was answered here.


----------



## imranbecks

Excellent review and what a great looking watch! I'm definitely sold on the Aqua Terra now thanks to this review... Now I'm just waiting for Omega to release that Skyfall AT!!!


----------



## KarenChezk

imranbecks said:


> Excellent review and what a great looking watch! I'm definitely sold on the Aqua Terra now thanks to this review... Now I'm just waiting for Omega to release that Skyfall AT!!!


Believe me when I say your not the only one waiting on a skyfall!

=KC=


----------



## zerophase

Fantastic review! Just curious, what size are your wrists? I'm having trouble deciding between the 38.5 and the 41.


----------



## Radharc

zerophase said:


> Fantastic review! Just curious, what size are your wrists? I'm having trouble deciding between the 38.5 and the 41.


My wrist is approximately 2.5" across the top and approximately 7" all the way around. If it is an option for your wrist size, I would recommend the 41.5mm model. I think that size allows the design elements room to breathe -- the 38.5mm model seems a bit cramped to me.

A few additional wrist shots to help you decide:


----------



## ceger

Very good, detailed review. Thank you for collecting the info, it helped me a lot.
At8500 is still a very nice watch.


----------



## SeanE

+1 on the great review. 

I recently purchased one 2nd hand here on the forum--syfall blue dial, 38.5. Very happy with the watch except one issue which is the hour hand is slightly out of position as it tracks around the dial. I thought it might be a function of the quick-set being a bit 'off' so I fiddled with it only to see that whenever I push the crown back into the 'zero' position if you will, before it is threaded back down, the hour hand jumps back to the original and slightly incorrect position. To explain this a bit better with a visual reference, if the time is 10 or 15 past the hour, the hour hand still hasn't caught up to that hour. It is subtle enough that just looking at the watch I'm not confused as to the time, but it is nagging at me the more I think about it. 

Anyone else seen this? Does this sound like something I need to take it in for adjustment? 

thx


----------



## Radharc

SeanE said:


> I recently purchased one 2nd hand here on the forum--syfall blue dial, 38.5. Very happy with the watch except one issue which is the hour hand is slightly out of position as it tracks around the dial. I thought it might be a function of the quick-set being a bit 'off' so I fiddled with it only to see that whenever I push the crown back into the 'zero' position if you will, before it is threaded back down, the hour hand jumps back to the original and slightly incorrect position. . . . Anyone else seen this? Does this sound like something I need to take it in for adjustment?


Wow. Surprised that a skyfall blue is already available secondhand. They seem to be in pretty high demand.

I don't think the problem you note has anything to do with the quickset hour hand. I've not seen this issue before with an AT8500 but these "misaligned hands" posts crop up with various watches from various brands from time to time. I am not a watchmaker, but I believe it is caused by the hand(s) beng misaligned at the factory and slipping through QC. Your watch has a 4-year warranty, I would bring it in and get it fixed. That sort of issue would drive me crazy.

In case anyone is interested, I still own my AT8500 and still love it.


----------



## Aphid

Nice review.....thanks for posting!


----------



## sopal1

Very nice and detailed review. Thank you !


----------



## afridi

I recently bought a Brietling Colt II and was very happy with the purchase. I am really an Omega nut at heart. I have a planet ocean, a seamaster bond watch, the moon watch.
Anyway I was at my local Omega dealer getting the brietling strap adjusted. I shouldnt have but looked at the Omega display and saw the Aqua terra in white just jump out at me. Tried it on, and I couldnt resist. This is a beautiful watch. So ended up buying it on the spot.


----------



## Radharc

afridi said:


> Anyway I was at my local Omega dealer getting the brietling strap adjusted. I shouldnt have but looked at the Omega display and saw the Aqua terra in white just jump out at me. Tried it on, and I couldnt resist. This is a beautiful watch. So ended up buying it on the spot.


Congratulations! Why don't you post up some pics . . . this thread could use some pics of the Aqua Terra in other colors.

Mine is still going strong -- can barely pry it off my wrist to give my other watches some love:


----------



## Iliyan

Awesome review! Thank you for posting it. I am saving for the blue 41.5mm AT. Can't wait!


----------



## Ombre Vivante

How many turns does it take to fully wind the 8500 Aqua Terra watch and get it running to the 60-hour mark? Or, how many times a week does one need to manually wind the watch if they're not going to wear it?


----------



## Radharc

Ombre Vivante said:


> How many turns does it take to fully wind the 8500 Aqua Terra watch and get it running to the 60-hour mark? Or, how many times a week does one need to manually wind the watch if they're not going to wear it?


Not really sure. If you want to wind it manually to its maximum I would just wind with the watch up to your ear so you can hear the clutch engage -- it will probably sound like a soft click (automatic watches have a slipping clutch to prevent overwinding).

Note that, according to the Omega FAQ (which is not specific to the 8500), if the power reserve has been depleted then "we recommend you wind the watch manually for around 15 rotations of the crown (clockwise) to ensure the best possible rate from the outset." My _*guess *_is that they are likely suggesting something that will wind the watch about half way. So, I suspect the 8500 takes at least 30 turns to fully wind.

But, if you don't need to ensure you wind it to its absolute maximum, just wind it 15 times, strap it on, and go about your business.


----------



## Ombre Vivante

Very cool. Thank you for the informative review.


----------



## cadomniel

I have the same watch but in 38.5mm case. I've had it over 9 months now which is a long time in my constantly changing collection 
I find it to be the perfect watch for me. Mine has also been very accurate and stable. I also like that I can take it off on Friday night afterwork and if I give it a couple shakes before I go to bed in Sunday night its still running on Monday morning when I wake up. No need to reset the time. The long power reserve is definately a nice feature.

I was always only going to keep one of the GS or AT and finally the AT has won as I am planning to sell my Grand Seiko...and get an IWC for a bit of a change.

Your photos and review were one of the reasons I bought both the Grand seiko and Aqua Terra when I couldn't decide...


----------



## John Krista

i have the 38.5 for about a month now and i dropped it twice already.. good thing nothing seems to be broken, in and out..


----------



## Phoneix8

John Krista said:


> i have the 38.5 for about a month now and i dropped it twice already.. good thing nothing seems to be broken, in and out..


Beautiful Review & Pics!


----------



## danielwestes

Great review! Love these watches, considering one and a PO!


----------



## Radharc

danielwestes said:


> Great review! Love these watches, considering one and a PO!





Phoneix8 said:


> Beautiful Review & Pics!


Thanks guys.

Just to update the thread/review, currently on Month 40 of ownership, worn at least 85% of that time. No problems of any sort, still losing slightly less than a second a day. Still enjoying as much as during the first month of ownership.

Here are some pics I took today after brunch with my wife:


----------



## Kid_A

this is excellent review


----------



## nicon

Great watch and very professional review. I'm saving right now to replace my 300M with Aqua Terra, but I'm still undecided when it comes to the dial colour. Have you tried to put this piece on the strap? I'm curious how the grey dial will work with the leather.


----------



## Saurabh Bhatt

Excellent review .. it helped me buy my AT8500 in blue .. thanks a ton

Great watch BTW


----------



## Ottski44

Great review. Thank you. Still relevant in 2015!


----------



## Purple Hayz

Yes great review (2016 now) and enjoyable read. Helpful as I try to choose between the AT and new Rolex Air King. Thanks for taking the time for such a lengthy and thorough post


----------



## Radharc

Purple Hayz said:


> Yes great review (2016 now) and enjoyable read. Helpful as I try to choose between the AT and new Rolex Air King. Thanks for taking the time for such a lengthy and thorough post


Thanks, brother. This piece is still on my wrist and still going strong. Still makes me smile when I check the time&#8230;


----------



## a_watch

Great review. Thanks. I have an Aqua Terra 2500 (39mm), and I really love the watch. It's truely balanced and elegant!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewiston

Excellent review and beautiful watch. Thanks for posting!


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

Thank you for such a concise review. Im really thinkin about one of these.


----------



## Pete26

Thanks for the great review. I have just bought the exact same watch and hopefully will be on my wrist in the next few days. I'm hoping this will be my one watch


----------



## oynag

Great information- thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Epiphanes050

Thank you for your excellent review! The Aqua Terra has been on my radar for a while, but this is the first mention that I've ever seen of the independently-adjustable hour hand ... It might make me rethink my desire to get a GMT. The only thing that gives me pause about these watches is its case height. In some photos they look really thick, and in others they look perfectly reasonable. I guess I'll just have to try one on at the AD before I make a decision!


----------



## Radharc

Epiphanes050 said:


> The only thing that gives me pause about these watches is its case height. In some photos they look really thick, and in others they look perfectly reasonable. I guess I'll just have to try one on at the AD before I make a decision!


You definitely should try it on. Some people do think these are too thick/tall. Personally, I just don't see it -- I do have several other watches that are thinner, it's not that big of a difference, and even after wearing thinner watches when I strap my AT on it doesn't strike me as too thick. Also, I believe the newer Aqua Terras (the ones with horizontal lines and the date at 6:00) are a bit thinner than my AT8500.


----------



## hyjadenlee

Thank you for the great review! I got an 8500 'skyfall' AT for me and a matching AT in grey dial just like yours for my wife as a wedding gift to ourselves! You can't beat the solid quality and versatility of the AT!


----------

